# Surrogacy India



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

I've been reading a lot in recent weeks about this clinic in India that offers surrogacy. Akanksha. Total cost is reported to be US$12,000, which lets face it can wind up to be the cost of IVF tx at some of the more expensive US Clinics. Please ignore the title of the article which is a little off putting, but I do like the sound of this clinic.

http://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/features/womb-rent-surrogate-mothers-india

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## bobbyandnikki (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello, That's wrong.
Surrogacy is about $25,000. We should know, we did it there and at another clinic! But do go ahead with it.
Email that clinic and also email Dr Kadam [email protected]

We try to hold surrogacy parties in London, just had one last week. There is a lot to learn but it's all do-able. Give us an email and we'll give you all you need to know about surrogacy in India all in one hit. And a free ebook to boot!

All the best.

B+N


----------



## Leawilliams (Jan 24, 2012)

Have you researched other clinics in India?
I did a massive search read blogs etc.
Did you get any feedback from other IP's who went there?

Lea


----------



## Bagpuss1972 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lea

I got written references from parents who used Dr Sudhair Ajja at Surrogacy India.  Apart from the millions of questions I sent to him, he also sent me a list of email addresses from IP's willing to give references.

I contacted 4 from the list and got 2 replies.  Both sets of parents very satisfied.  One had already had twins 8 months earlier.  The second set of parents emailed me after some time and said they'd only just had their baby and were working on legalities.

Good luck with whoever you chose.


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Bagpuss,


Were the existing parents in the Uk and how difficult was it legally to bring the baby back to the UK? 


D x


----------

